# OS 9.2.1 Problems



## stephanec (Aug 27, 2001)

I installed OS 9.2.1 with no problems, then when i restarted my computer is gave me a bus error when i tried to load the fist extension. Anyway I restarted my computer and It worked, and I thought that was the end of it. But it happens EVERY TIME I startup my computer. Sometimes i have to restart as many as 5 times before it works! Also my network browser always crashed when I open it. Over all os 9.2.1 crashes alot more than 9.1. I am really fed up with it, I cant do anything without crashing!


----------



## twister (Aug 27, 2001)

did you try re-installing it or go thru and use disk first aid or rebiling desktop?


----------



## PoweMACuser (Aug 28, 2001)

It is true that the network browser is not working very well. 9.2.1 is just s main bugs fixed, but brings us a lot of small bugs. But any way, in my G4-GIGABYTE, it is much better than 9.1


----------



## ppcebay (Sep 14, 2001)

I have a G4/400 AGP and I have the same problem, I wonder why it does that. I work with FinalCut Pro  and I had the same problem. The computer never start right the first time and shut off by itself in the middle of doing something. I wonder if anyone out there as a solution for it....


Thanks


----------



## Smash (Oct 3, 2001)

I also got a problem like this...

When I installed the connection software for my DSL using PPPoe protocol !

After try and retry, I arriced to one of the most usual problems of Mas OS: conflct in my extensions.
The only solution is to go back to the OS 9.2.1 Base set and then try adding one or two extensions and reboot... this is quite long and pretty boring but that's the only way to go !!!

Finally, I just removed the connection utilities and make my connec' directly from OS X. 

I know that this may come from other extensions... but be patient soon we will only need X.

       Smash


----------



## chris v (Oct 7, 2001)

I had the same problem the first couple times I rebooted into 9.2, but I rebuilt the directories using Disk Warrior (apparently worth the money) and rebuilt the desktop on the next restart, and the problem went away permenantly. I didn't have to go through guessing games with extensions. (although there's a lot of crud in the default set you can turn off)

9.1 still seems faster, though, and If I boot directly into OS 9, I use 9.1.  In OS X , I use 9.2.1 for classic mode, and it works fine for that.

CV


----------

